# Can't ping domain but can browse...



## jhimhope (May 27, 2009)

Hello guys i really need your help. I have just Installed Windows 2008 Server Standard SP2 successfully. I can join to my domain I can ping IP address of Domain but my problem I couldn't ping my Domain Name and I couldn't also perform nbtstat -a either. 

My Domain has only AD and DNS. DHCP was configured to my Router Draytek2930n frimware V3.2.4.1 latest version. When I also perform nslookup the message return was "Can't find server name for address 192.168.1.2: No-existent domain. Sorry for the novice question this is my first time configure a server i'm just only plain computer technician. Any help would be appreciated thank you very much.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Maybe an ipconfig /all of the server and a client computer would be beneficial to post here. 
Check on the Event Viewer logs as well for any errors related to your issue and post the Event ID No. here.


----------



## jhimhope (May 27, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> Hello,
> 
> Maybe an ipconfig /all of the server and a client computer would be beneficial to post here.
> Check on the Event Viewer logs as well for any errors related to your issue and post the Event ID No. here.


Hi 2xgrump thnks for the reply. I'm new in the administrator world hope you can help me this problem. god bless.

C:\Documents and Settings>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Pagekirkland-pc1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : APKDUBAI.AE
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : APKDUBAI.AE

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-76-43-5A-33
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.79
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
80.227.2.4
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 14, 2010 5:53:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 17, 2010 5:53:23 PM

C:\Documents and Settings>


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello...

How did you configure your DNS???
Did you make forward lookup zone???
Looks like *name resolution* problem to me...

Keep us posted...


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Check this out:

Creating forward lookup zone in Windows Server 2008


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, it seems to be a DNS issue. Thanks for the ipconfig /all info of one of the client computers. We need to see the Server's ipconfig /all as well.
I have also requested this. Thanks.


> Check on the Event Viewer logs as well for any errors related to your issue and post the Event ID No. here.


----------



## jhimhope (May 27, 2009)

@2xgrump;

The DNS server was unable to open zone _msdcs.poweredge.local in the Active Directory from the application directory partition ForestDnsZones.poweredge.local. This DNS server is configured to obtain and use information from the directory for this zone and is unable to load the zone without it. Check that the Active Directory is functioning properly and reload the zone. The event data is the error code. -as i mention to my other post that i rename my domain to my new domain name to apkdubai.ae _msdcs.poweredge.local was my old domain name.

@vladimirb;

Thanks it helps me a lot... good source actually i copied and print to pdf as my reference.

guys please apologize for a very simple question but in my case i'm only a computer technical and i want to learn in administration side also.


----------

